# aide pour powerpc g4 tiger



## annce35 (3 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un vieux  powerpc mac G4 ( 733MHz, 1G Sdram, carte Geforce 2Mx), je comptais l'utiliser pour aller sur le net et surtout regarder des vidéos en streaming, mais ca saccade!!! Est-ce que ca viens de mon processeur  ou de ma carte graphique? si quelqu'un peut me donner un petit coup de pouce. Merci


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

annce35 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un vieux  powerpc mac G4 ( 733MHz, 1G Sdram, carte Geforce 2Mx), je comptais l'utiliser pour aller sur le net et surtout regarder des vidéos en streaming, mais ca saccade!!! Est-ce que ca viens de mon processeur  ou de ma carte graphique? si quelqu'un peut me donner un petit coup de pouce. Merci



Ca vient surement plus du plugin utilisé pour la lecture des vidéos en streaming . Flash en général !!!
Sinon, ton joli PowerMac mériterait peut-être d'être réinstallé proprement, puis mis à jour.
De quels dvd d'installation disposes tu ?

Edit : Pour info mon PowerMac (encore plus vieux) 2x450 Mhz ne saccade pas une seconde pas quand je regarde ça 

[YOUTUBE]jxoAyxEQ7Ro[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## annce35 (4 Mars 2010)

merci pour ta réponse, ça me rassure un peu, mais j'ai installer tiger avec un bon dvd d'installation universelle (j'ai déjà eu cette question sur d'autres forums). Effectivement ça peut venir du plugin, mais je ne sais pas quoi installer  mis à part flash pour lire du streaming....


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

Malheureusement, pour lire du flash  il te faut le plugin flash !
Disons que flash à tendance à faire ramer nos pauvre mac entrainant les saccades, mais cela peut venir aussi de ta connexion internet !
Sur Youtube il y a une alternative au flash disponible depuis peu, ça ce passe ici !

Juste pour info, ton installation Tiger, c'est une clean install, formatage puis installation ?


----------



## annce35 (4 Mars 2010)

non, ce n'est pas vraiment une "clean" installation, je suis totalement novice en mac je n'ai pas osé tout désinstaller, j'ai juste mis le cd d'installation et 10.4 s'est installé, ensuite j'ai juste fais les mises à jour. Il n'existe pas de plugin flash pour mac??


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

annce35 a dit:


> non, ce n'est pas vraiment une "clean" installation, je suis totalement novice en mac je n'ai pas osé tout désinstaller, j'ai juste mis le cd d'installation et 10.4 s'est installé, ensuite j'ai juste fais les mises à jour. Il n'existe pas de plugin flash pour mac??



Sisi et si les vidéos s'affichent, c'est que le plugin est bien chargé !

Quand on débute, on a le droit d'avoir un peu de lecture histoire de ce familiarisé avec ce nouveau système 

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------

